# 10 gal started



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well hubbys friend came over today with a 10 gal he didnt want sooo I deceided to plant it. First had to clean it. I didnt want to spent money so I went looking in around found some flourite and a alittle eco complete some one gave me. Did a fast rinse of them. I found a piece of wood and added that. Filled the tank and let it settle a bit then sucked out the water and then filled it again. I cut off an old nylon filled it with API amno and stick it in the filter. I started this project at 100 this afternoon. The flourite looks really red with the flash from the camera but Iam pretty happy with it and the wood. Hopefully I might be able to plant later tonight.


----------



## gamexeater (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, great job cleaning up the tank, it looks so much cleaner in the last picture compared to the first. Great looking piece of driftwood! What plants/fauna are you planning on using in this tank. Are you going to just stick with the hood that came with the tank, in terms of the lighting? Looking forward to how this will turn out


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

what a score pat!! Looks like the used tank fairy came! lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea its all planted now put up a pic later tonight I picked up a betta to go in it.


----------

